# odor out vs. natures miracle



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

so i've been treating my house with natures miracle..it is doing great on removing the stains but chicco is just adding to them while still in potty training, he is not grasping the concept! anyways---the natures miracle is pretty expensive for the size of rooms i am trying to treat i need a lot of it, i am already on my 2nd 24 oz. bottle. so i was looking on amazon to see what their prices are, they are considerably lower but with the $8.99 shipping it doesnt provide as low of a price. I was wondering if anyone knows how well this product works : http://www.amazon.com/OdorOut-222-Premier-Natural-Organic-Remover/dp/B000M6DH9S/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

its seems to have the same effect and is cheaper as well, please let me know


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I use Woolite Pet stain and Odor Remover with Enzyemes sp) from Walmart. I have used Natures Miracle and Odor out and I just swear by the Woolite. It removed urine stains that were 5 years old out of my white carpet.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

the woolite pet one with "oxy" silver bottle? i have that, it seems to take care of the stain but not so much the odor if this is the same one you are talking about. next time i'm in walmart i will check for the enzyme one.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You can also try scent remover laundry detergent from the hunting section in Walmart. It is used to take the scents out of clothing when they go deer hunting. It has worked great for me in the past ;-)


----------



## v**k**f (Feb 9, 2009)

Great info on the woolite. I well check this product out next time I am in wal-mart.


----------

